# Game-Zitate raten



## OdSt (12. Juni 2007)

Wie bei den Filmzitaten,bloß es sind Zitate aus Spielen.
"Hilfe wir sind allein."


----------



## razaik (12. Juni 2007)

meinste aus filmszenen aus spielen?


----------



## OdSt (12. Juni 2007)

ich meine aus spielen.


----------



## razaik (12. Juni 2007)

ich check des net, wo sprechen die denn in spielen?
in den filmszenen der spiele
oder meinste andere spieler bei MMOG´s die wat lustiges sagn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit

jetzt hab ichs auch gelesn, <raten>


----------



## OdSt (12. Juni 2007)

ich meine wie bei z.b. wc3, wenn man einen peon anklickt sagt er etwas.
sowas meine ich.
weiste aus welchem spiel mein zitat ist?


----------



## razaik (12. Juni 2007)

ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (12. Juni 2007)

eine kleine hilfe "er ist tot lauft" in dem spiel spielt man einen spartaner
mehr möchte ich nicht verraten


----------



## Megarock (13. Juni 2007)

300-das Spiel falls es das gibt


----------



## OdSt (13. Juni 2007)

es ist ein altes xbox spiel


----------



## Jack Sparrow (13. Juni 2007)

Puh is ja schwierig.....längst nich so einfach wie bei den Filmzitaten....ich hab auch nich so recht kapiert wie das gehen soll^^ 

sry 4 off topic^^


----------



## Isegrim (13. Juni 2007)

Ganz einfach genauso wie bei den Filmzitaten. Aus einer Rendersequenz, ingame-Sequenz, ein Ausspruch der Spielfigur oder der NSCs bei bestimmten Aktionen, einfach jede gesprochene Sprache.

Beim Zitat muß ich leider passen. Kann nur von KC85/3 bis PS2 mitraten.


----------



## OdSt (13. Juni 2007)

es geht in dem spiel um einen ring. ichhoffe das reicht zum raten.


----------



## OdSt (14. Juni 2007)

löse ich halt mal auf, es ist halo. jetzt kommt was leichtereres
"mehr arbeit?", aus dem selben spiel"richtig"


----------



## OdSt (14. Juni 2007)

das ist doch wohl mal echt einfach


----------



## OdSt (14. Juni 2007)

schaut euch mal den thread unter mir an


----------



## Monolith (14. Juni 2007)

Musst ja nicht gleich drei Posts hintereinander machen ;>
Das sollten wohl die menschlichen Arbeiter aus Warcraft 3 sein, nich?


----------



## Megarock (14. Juni 2007)

Ne Ein Peon aus Warcraft 3 oder?


----------



## OdSt (14. Juni 2007)

endlich ich bin so glücklich das jemand die lösungen gefunden hat juhu.


----------



## dejaspeed (14. Juni 2007)

OdSt schrieb:


> eine kleine hilfe "er ist tot lauft" in dem spiel spielt man einen spartaner
> mehr möchte ich nicht verraten




Na toll, woher soll den ein Spieler der Halo nicht kennt wissen das es die Grunts sind....


----------



## OdSt (14. Juni 2007)

du weisst es doch oder? mach mal weiter, oder soll ich?


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Juni 2007)

> Ein richtiger Mann am falschen ort...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (15. Juni 2007)

??


----------



## Vreen (16. Juni 2007)

das ist ja echt ein fürchterlicher thread


----------



## OdSt (16. Juni 2007)

machs besser


----------



## Vreen (16. Juni 2007)

OdSt schrieb:


> machs besser



nein


----------



## OdSt (16. Juni 2007)

dann kannste dir solche kommentare auch verkneifen


----------



## Vreen (16. Juni 2007)

OdSt schrieb:


> dann kannste dir solche kommentare auch verkneifen



ja


----------



## OdSt (16. Juni 2007)

dann ist das gekärt


----------



## Vreen (16. Juni 2007)

OdSt schrieb:


> dann ist das gekärt



ja, das ist es


----------



## OdSt (16. Juni 2007)

kannst du hier ein zitat beisteuern?


----------



## Vreen (16. Juni 2007)

OdSt schrieb:


> kannst du hier ein zitat beisteuern?




kenneth was killed too, maybe by this creature


----------



## OdSt (16. Juni 2007)

das habe ich noch nie in einem spiel gehört


----------



## Vreen (16. Juni 2007)

OdSt schrieb:


> das habe ich noch nie in einem spiel gehört




gleiches spiel

You can´t kill me!


----------



## OdSt (16. Juni 2007)

ist es ein shooter?


----------



## Otty Peek (16. Juni 2007)

hab auch was cooles : "Raus da gleich rummst es".^^

na was ist gemeint?


----------



## OdSt (16. Juni 2007)

erstmal das von vreen eraten


----------



## Gehlhaar (17. Juni 2007)

"Raus da gleich rummst es" = Counter Strike.

So jetzt bin ich dran: "Die Verletzung ist nicht schlimm, die Narbe wird aber bleiben."

Und wisst ihr es??????


----------



## OdSt (17. Juni 2007)

erst heruasfinden aus welchem spiel "you can´t kill!" me stammt.


----------



## Isegrim (17. Juni 2007)

Resident Evil I.

„C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!“


----------



## OdSt (17. Juni 2007)

UT?


----------



## Isegrim (17. Juni 2007)

Nope. 1on1 Prügler. ’94. Automatenumsetzung.


----------



## OdSt (17. Juni 2007)

mortal combat?


----------



## Otty Peek (17. Juni 2007)

„C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!“




...villt Burnout?^^


----------



## OdSt (17. Juni 2007)

da kann man doch nicht prügeln oder?


----------



## Isegrim (17. Juni 2007)

Die Burnout-Reihe startete 2001 auf der XBox, also 7 Jahre nach dem Erscheinen des gesuchten Spiels.

Mortal Kombat ist es nicht. Ein paar Hinweise: Das Spiel wurde für ein bestimmtes System auf einer schwarzen Spielkassette (Cartridge) ausgegeben/produziert. 1997 erschien eine Fortsetzung, die ebenfalls eine Automatenumsetzung war.

Wenn diese Tips nicht helfen, gibt&#8217;s nachher schrittweise die Buchstaben wie beim Galgenraten.


----------



## OdSt (17. Juni 2007)

street fighter?
mehr prügelspiele falllen mir jetzt grad nicht ein


----------



## Isegrim (17. Juni 2007)

Auch nicht. Es gibt da noch „ein paar“ mehr Prügelspiele außer Street Fighter und Mortal Kombat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, das gesuchte Spiel erschien als Automatenumsetzung auf dem SNES und seine Fortsetzung auf dem N64.


```
K _ _ _ _ _	I _ _ _ _ _ _ _
```


----------



## OdSt (17. Juni 2007)

ich kaufe ein e


----------



## Isegrim (17. Juni 2007)

```
K I _ _ E _   I _ _ T _ _ _ T
```


----------



## OdSt (17. Juni 2007)

ich kaufe auch noch ein r und ein d


----------



## Vreen (17. Juni 2007)

resident evil 1 war richtig


----------



## Floyder (17. Juni 2007)

Killer Instinkt?

mfg.
Floyder


----------



## Isegrim (17. Juni 2007)

100 Punkte für Floyder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Killer Instinct ist richtig.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_Instinct


----------



## Floyder (17. Juni 2007)

Hier ist mein Zitat: "Arbeit,arbeit"

Nicht sehr schwer.

Mfg.
Floyder


----------



## Isegrim (17. Juni 2007)

Warcraft III

Aber ich gebe ab. Jemand Anderes darf weitermachen.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (18. Juni 2007)

Dann geb ich mal eins vor ^^

[Zitat]
Bitte kommen... großer Vogel
[/Zitat]

geiles Game ^^


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (18. Juni 2007)

Niemand ne Idee?

Ok, kleiner Tip:

(Da hat Blizz das explodierende Schaf her ^^)


----------



## Isegrim (18. Juni 2007)

Keinen blassen Schimmer. :/ Vielleicht mal Jahr, Plattform, Genre?


----------



## Floyder (18. Juni 2007)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Niemand ne Idee?
> 
> Ok, kleiner Tip:
> 
> (Da hat Blizz das explodierende Schaf her ^^)



Worms Armageddon?

Mfg.
Floyder


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (18. Juni 2007)

Floyder schrieb:


> Worms Armageddon?
> 
> Mfg.
> Floyder



Ich lass das mal gelten, da die Sprüche immer dieselben sind...

Meinte aber Worms 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann bist du jetzt dran Floyder


----------



## Floyder (18. Juni 2007)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Ich lass das mal gelten, da die Sprüche immer dieselben sind...
> 
> Meinte aber Worms 2
> 
> ...



Okay... *Überleg*

Achja, folgendes: "Probiers mal mit entsichern!" oder "Bleib liegen!" beides aus demselben Game.

Mfg.
Floyder


----------



## Floyder (19. Juni 2007)

Sry für Doppelpost..

Wisst ihrs nicht?

Okay, ein Tipp: Es ist ein Shooter...

Mfg.
Floyder


----------



## dejaspeed (19. Juni 2007)

UT2003/2004


----------



## Floyder (20. Juni 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> UT2003/2004



Das ist richtig!

Weiter gehts, du bist dran.

Mfg.
Floyder


----------



## OdSt (20. Juni 2007)

ich setz mal eins rein "i have heard you are a bad motherfucker, i hope it´s sure"
es ist ein shooter und hat vier buchstaben


----------



## OdSt (20. Juni 2007)

ein tipp es fängt mit f an und ist für den pc


----------



## Jack Sparrow (20. Juni 2007)

F.E.A.R?


----------



## Otty Peek (21. Juni 2007)

Aaah ein Doppelgänger


----------



## OdSt (21. Juni 2007)

richtig


----------



## Jack Sparrow (22. Juni 2007)

Darf man auch konsolenspiele Zitate? wenn ja hier^^^:

Guck mal da, ein Klempnerhintern!
Was hast du gesagt?!
Der Hintern eines Klempners?

Is bizzl schwieriger würd ich sagen, die meisten hier sind ja PC Spieler^^

@Otty Peek : Stellt sich die Frage wer wem nachgemacht hat...


----------



## OdSt (23. Juni 2007)

ich benutze den die konsole witesgehend zum zocken.
für welche ist denn dein spiel


----------



## Isegrim (23. Juni 2007)

Wegen des „Klempner“ (-> Mario) würde ich auf eine Nintendo-Konsole tippen. Kenne das Spiel aber nicht.
Mario Sunshine?


----------



## Jack Sparrow (23. Juni 2007)

Nee^^
Ist ein PS2 Spiel das 2002/03 rausgekommen...ist der 1. Teil einer Spieleserie^^


----------



## OdSt (23. Juni 2007)

kp ich zocke xbox


----------



## Isegrim (23. Juni 2007)

Jack schrieb:


> Nee^^
> Ist ein PS2 Spiel das 2002/03 rausgekommen...ist der 1. Teil einer Spieleserie^^


Genre?


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2007)

Ratchet & Clank?


----------



## Jack Sparrow (24. Juni 2007)

ZAM ..... richtig! Du bist dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2007)

"What are you waiting for? X-Mas?"


----------



## OdSt (24. Juni 2007)

genre?


----------



## Jack Sparrow (24. Juni 2007)

Duke Nukem 3D???
Wenn ja ich wieder^^

"ich wusste es. jedes spiel hat ein kanalisations-level!"

Genre Shooter....damits nit so Schwer wird^^


----------



## Jack Sparrow (25. Juni 2007)

Ok,ok ein Tipp....Shooter für den Pc,hat zwei Teile!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (25. Juni 2007)

Das kann nur Serious-Sam 2 sein. Ein geiles Spiel =)
Der nächste kann ein neues machen - mir fällt im Moment nichts ein :/


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (25. Juni 2007)

Ich mach mal ein einfaches:

Hail to the King, Baby


----------



## Isegrim (25. Juni 2007)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Hail to the King, Baby



Duke Nukem 3D?

Wenn es richtig ist, gebe ich ab.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (25. Juni 2007)

Jop, Duke Nukem 3D is richtig, hab ja gesagt das es einfach ist ^^


----------



## Jack Sparrow (25. Juni 2007)

Dann ich wieder , pls ;D

"Bitte kommen, großer Vogel!"


----------



## Monolith (25. Juni 2007)

Das kann nur Worms sein... Welcher Teil weiß ich nicht, ich mag das Spiel einfach nicht :/


----------



## Jack Sparrow (26. Juni 2007)

Is aus jedem Worms Spiel mit den Raketen die vom Himmel kommen^^ du bist dran


----------



## OdSt (26. Juni 2007)

"the past is a puzzle like a broken mirror.as you piece it together you cut yourself,your image keeps shifting and you change with it."


----------



## Jack Sparrow (26. Juni 2007)

Max Payne-The Fall of Max Payne, richtisch?

Zitat : Ihr sollt wohl mein Empfangskomitee sein?


----------



## Nerak (27. Juni 2007)

Jack schrieb:


> Zitat : Ihr sollt wohl mein Empfangskomitee sein?



Shrek der Dritte?
Ist zumindest in der Werbung davon drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (27. Juni 2007)

Hab das Spiel....du bist drann^^


----------



## BeerBottleFighter-GM (27. Juni 2007)

edit: ihr seid mir zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (27. Juni 2007)

Jmd anders soll... Mir fällt nix ein >.<


----------



## OdSt (27. Juni 2007)

"schweig dummkopf", "niemand erteilt mir befehle"


----------



## OdSt (29. Juni 2007)

ein tipp ist aus einer trilogie und es ist ein strategie spiel


----------



## Jack Sparrow (29. Juni 2007)

Ich rate einfach mal, habe keine Ahnung was es ein kann^^
Warcraft 3???

*hoffdasesrichtigist^^*
Zitat : Sparrow hat eben einen 900 von einer Hauskante versucht! Wir brauchen dich!


----------



## OdSt (29. Juni 2007)

es ist richtig


----------



## Jack Sparrow (30. Juni 2007)

Juchu^^

Ok ein Tipp zum Zitat : Ist ein Funsport Spiel


----------



## Nerak (30. Juni 2007)

Würd meinen irgendein Tony Hawk Teil?


----------



## Jack Sparrow (1. Juli 2007)

Jop Tony Hawks Underground 2,...du bist drann!!


----------



## Nerak (1. Juli 2007)

> Und Strom *britzel*


----------



## OdSt (1. Juli 2007)

warcraft 3


----------



## Nerak (1. Juli 2007)

Ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (2. Juli 2007)

"mach den bösen buben nicht an"


----------



## Jack Sparrow (2. Juli 2007)

Gib mal Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (2. Juli 2007)

das spiel kam hier schon öfter vor.
das musst du doch kennen jack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (3. Juli 2007)

hmm....Halo? Worms?


----------



## OdSt (3. Juli 2007)

weder das eine noch das andere.
rate weiter


----------



## Jack Sparrow (3. Juli 2007)

Shrek 3? Pirates of the Carribean? Tony Hawks teile?^^


----------



## OdSt (4. Juli 2007)

es ist älter und hat nix mit sport zu tun


----------



## Jack Sparrow (4. Juli 2007)

Ratchet and Clank? Irgendein Piratenspiel? Age of Empires? ein X-beliegibes Strategie spiel? Wenn nicht läs es auf und lass mich weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (5. Juli 2007)

Warcraft 3 natürlich^^
Die Trollheadhunter sagen das immer beim ausbilden glaub ich.
Naja meins 
Zitat: "Nicht einmal der Tod kann dich vor mir retten."
Relativ einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (5. Juli 2007)

Diablo^^

"Ghaz Dingo"   relativ, relativ einfach


----------



## Yoranox (5. Juli 2007)

Wieder wc3 troll headhunter^^
Naja ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zitat "I need some backup!"


----------



## OdSt (5. Juli 2007)

cs?
"sie ist nicht geladen mein sohn, munition müssen sie sich unterwegs suchen"


----------



## CemY (6. Juli 2007)

Yoranox schrieb:


> Wieder wc3 troll headhunter^^
> Naja ich wieder
> 
> 
> ...




unreal tournament?

" young man "


----------



## Jack Sparrow (6. Juli 2007)

Yoranox, Tactical Ops? Es heißt ja eigentlich, I need some back up, fast! oder?

"Rondevousz in Pairs"


----------



## OdSt (6. Juli 2007)

das ist hier etwas merkwürdig mit den zitaten, ich bin dafür das meins zuerst eraten werden soll


----------



## Jack Sparrow (6. Juli 2007)

Wer is dagegen?^^


----------



## OdSt (6. Juli 2007)

ich behaupte keiner XD
also ein tipp: es war eines der ertsen spiele das hier erraten werden sollte


----------



## Jack Sparrow (6. Juli 2007)

Halo -.-


----------



## OdSt (6. Juli 2007)

jetzt nur noch den restlichen spieltitel, das spiel heisst ja nicht nur halo
ich weiss ja nicht genau welchen teil du meinst


----------



## Jack Sparrow (7. Juli 2007)

... da es nur 2 Halo Teile gibt, wobei das 2. Schrott is sage Ich Halo 2 und wen interessierts welcher teil es ist? Bei Tony Hawk´s Underground und Worms z.B. war es auch egal -.-


----------



## OdSt (8. Juli 2007)

welcher teil es ist ist volkommen unwichtig, ich wollte nur wissen ob
du weisst aus welchem teil es kommt und es nicht der zweite teil sondern der erste.achja ich finde der zweite teil ist eine schande
für bungie


----------



## Jack Sparrow (9. Juli 2007)

So da das geklärt is^^

"It´s show time!"

Ist ein Zitat von einem Spiel das rauskommen WIRD!


----------



## gold-9 (9. Juli 2007)

Ah da kenne ich auch noch eins:
"I do not need weapons....only my knife"


----------



## OdSt (9. Juli 2007)

wie wäre es wenn du erst einmal das von jack erräts bevor du
irgendein zitat reinstellst

wie wäre es mit einem tipp?


----------



## Jack Sparrow (10. Juli 2007)

Tipp :

Es ist ein Spiel für die Wii ( Nintendo Konsole )


----------



## gold-9 (10. Juli 2007)

OdSt schrieb:


> wie wäre es wenn du erst einmal das von jack erräts bevor du
> irgendein zitat reinstellst


hmm...wie wehre es wenn du sterben würdest?? ; D
Nur mal so ich habe am anfang auf neuen Post geklickt und dabei habe ich nicht gesehen was der Jack geschrieben hatt.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (10. Juli 2007)

OdSt kann doch mal passieren, lass einen Schurkengenossen, den gold-9 mal in ruh´ .... is mir auch schon mal passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt hörtz auf zu streiten und löst mein Zitat^^


----------



## Elma (10. Juli 2007)

Jack schrieb:


> So da das geklärt is^^
> 
> "It´s show time!"
> 
> Ist ein Zitat von einem Spiel das rauskommen WIRD!



Super Mario ? ^^

Wenns richtig ist, mach wer andres weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (10. Juli 2007)

Is falsch =P

Es WIRD rauskommen....
nochn Tipp : Es hat schon was mit Mario zu tun, auch mit anderen Nintendocharakteren!...Man man man bin ich der einzige Nintendo fan hier? XD


----------



## Topperharly (10. Juli 2007)

Jack schrieb:


> Is falsch =P
> 
> Es WIRD rauskommen....
> nochn Tipp : Es hat schon was mit Mario zu tun, auch mit anderen Nintendocharakteren!...Man man man bin ich der einzige Nintendo fan hier? XD




Supermarioparty 8? *oder so*


----------



## OdSt (10. Juli 2007)

smash brothers?


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Tj OdSt....welcher Teil der Rauskommen wird...den Namen müsstest du Wissen =P


----------



## Nerak (11. Juli 2007)

Super Smash Brothers Brawl heissts glaube ich :>


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Richtig du bist dran!!!


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

"foerhammer sind sie das?"

@jack wieso jetzt so genau?


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Tja .... man darf das wohl auch machen wenn ein gewisser Halo fan das auch tut^^

Gib mal nen Tipp ^^ fällt mir nix spontan ein


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

du konntest weiter machen, ich wollte nur wissen ob du es weisst mehr nicht, weshalb durtest du wohl sonst weiter machen ?

der tipp:die "person" die das fragt heisst cortana


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

hmm cortana....immernoch keine ahnung^^


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

captain keyes ich hoffe der name hilft dir weiter


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

hmm...hört sich nach Starcraft oder so an^^oder warhammer


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

es ist ein shooter


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Ok es ist klar...Halo XD


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

mir fiel einfach nix anderes ein


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

juuuuhuuuu richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zitat : Hallo Gezeichneter 

Das is das einfachste das ich bis jetzt gepostet habe


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

ein tipp?


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

OMFG XD XD XD

Ist auch ein Shooter


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

immer noch nich


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Sone Blamage^^

Ok letzter Tipp dann auflösung
Es dreht sich um Chernobyl


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

stalker?


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

NA ENDLICH^^


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

ich weiss es hat sehr lange gedauert.
"i want your brainjuice"


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Hmm hört sich nach nem Alien Spiel an...

GIbn Tipp


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

ist von rockstars


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Aha von Rockstars....ich kenn nur ne Firma Rockstar und GTA Spiele von denen^^


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

davon gibt es zwei teile


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Hmm keine Ahnung Systemshock? Kenne das Spiel garnich, raten darf man ja^^


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

es ist hier verboten


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Wie es ist hier verboten?


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

es ist zu brutal für germany


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

hmm....fällt mir immernoch nix ein^^


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

im titel kommt das wort hunt vor


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Human Hunt oder so? Kenne keins Ausser Duckhunt XD


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

manhunt ist es 
ich überleg mir ein neues


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

kk


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

"ich herz essen deine"


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Rofl wasn das? XD


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

ein zitat aus einem spiel


----------



## Jack Sparrow (11. Juli 2007)

Ja aber des haste entweder in der falschen reihenfolge geschrieben oder es sagt ein monster .... Hmmm,....Tipp? Ein Shooter?


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

nein


----------



## OdSt (11. Juli 2007)

es ist ein rollenspiel


----------



## screep (13. Juli 2007)

so jetz ich ^^

mokrash 

welches online game isses wohl ^^


----------



## OdSt (13. Juli 2007)

könntest du vielleicht erst einmal auflösen bevor du ein zitat reinstellst?


----------



## gold-9 (13. Juli 2007)

@OdSt wie wehre es wenn du alles in ein Post schtecken würdest als hir so rum zu spamen?


----------



## Listrius (26. Oktober 2007)

Will den thread ma zu neuem leben erwecken :-P

also hier mein zitat:

"What you'll gonna do? bleed on me?!"

ein tipp im vorraus: Es ist ein shooter^^


so long

Lis


----------



## Wüschel1 (27. Oktober 2007)

hier ein neues:

*"I eat resistance for breakfast!"*

auch aus demselben Spiel: *Hmmm, Yummy! Bananas!*

nen tip: der sinnloseste shooter von allen... Und hat ne 2 im Titel!


----------



## Averageman (27. Oktober 2007)

Warum schreibt ihr alles auf Deutsch, und die Zitate in Englisch? Entweder oder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es is Serious Sam 2, und ja: es is wirklich sinnlos!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So ich mach mal was:
"Ich möchte dass sich jeder einzelne von Ihnen den Arsch aufreisst!"


----------



## dalai (28. Oktober 2007)

" Du nicht kriegen kerze! ", das hat mich so genervt im Menschenstartgebiet.


----------



## Wüschel1 (30. Oktober 2007)

Averageman schrieb:


> Warum schreibt ihr alles auf Deutsch, und die Zitate in Englisch? Entweder oder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Auf Englisch hören sich die Zitate besser an!!!!!!!

Und natürlich es stimmt


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Oktober 2007)

dalai schrieb:


> " Du nicht kriegen kerze! ", das hat mich so genervt im Menschenstartgebiet.



BTW: Es heißt "Du nicht nehmen Kerze!!!" nur mal so am Rande... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

